# Dog sitting kennels



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Im headed to mexico any one use a good dog kennels to take care of your dog for a week?


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

striker said:


> Im headed to mexico any one use a good dog kennels to take care of your dog for a week?


When are you going? I'll be heading there on Saturday...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

I still got a couple of weeks. Going to Los cabo area


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used Camrose Kennels last year for one of my cat~

Camrose Kennels - dog and cat kennel boarding services in Surrey, British Columbia


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i can let you borrow one bobby..

how big is your pup?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

What type of dog? I have a miniature wiener dog, if you have a small pet I could take care of your puppy for a week. Have a fenced back yard and I walk the dog daily. Most places will charge you a lot, we can negotiate and I can show you my domain. 

IF it's a large dog, probably can't do it.

PM me if you want.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

My parents use Camrose kennels on 168th Street. Run by a great couple who are obvious dog lovers.


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Hes a american stafordshire 8 years old. 
thanks I will check out camrose


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

If you are coming through Richmond on the way to the airport you can use 'Richmond Kennels'. I have used them many times for my Dobe and they are clean, safe, have nice heated floors and and the dogs are well cared for there. It is run by a Japanese lady that breeds Collies and her dogs live there too. Also if your dog is OK with others, they can have the big paddock areas to be loose with other similar sized dogs most of the day so they are not locked in their dogrun all the time.
Betty


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

We used Camrose Kennels....I'm didn't like them... Here's what happened:

- gave them 50% more dog food than they should have needed (so 1.5 weeks worth), and told them how much and how often to feed them. Apparently they ran out and had to feed their own food days before her pickup... so either they were feeding her way too much, or there was a mix up
- the blanket she took with her REEKED, it came back in a garbage bag and stunk up the car (I was considering just trashing it...). They had told me that if anything gets dirty they would wash it (which i guess they didn't). More more importantly, my dog is not a smelly dog by any means (I haven't washed her blanket in months and it still smells fine). So how did that blanket get so nasty? 

Anyway hopefully I don't get into any trouble saying this...

But we had visited 5 or so kennels throughout the lower mainland, and they had the cleanest and quietest facility (dogs should not be running up to fences and barking at the cars). If we were to go away again, I am not sure if I would use them again.... Its hard to say, because I didn't see other kennels that seem better than them


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Depending when it is, I have no doubt my wife and I would be more then happy to take him in (as someone said probably can work something out with it being cheaper then a kennel).. we have a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever 


pm or whatever to see


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

hes beautiful striker! wish i could help you out, but im too far north. I have 2 dogs and a big yard! only once did my family ever use a kennel. it traumatised the poor thing. instead after that, we always hired a house sitter to take care of the animals and the house, that way everything is taken care of and the dog isnt uprooted and confused because it is in its own home.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

dZilla said:


> Depending when it is, I have no doubt my wife and I would be more then happy to take him in (as someone said probably can work something out with it being cheaper then a kennel).. we have a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever
> 
> 
> pm or whatever to see


wow those are verry nice dogs verry smart also and are wicked retreivers . looks like a verry good dog , and there cute. i use to have a brittany spaniel


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

My parents have used them a couple of times a year, without any probs. I hope your experience is an isolated one.



Kitsune said:


> We used Camrose Kennels....I'm didn't like them... Here's what happened:
> 
> - gave them 50% dog food than they should have needed (so 1.5 weeks worth), and told them how much and how often to feed them. Apparently they ran out and had to feed their own food days before her pickup... so either they were feeding her way too much, or there was a mix up
> - the blanket she took with her REEKED, it came back in a garbage bag and stunk up the car (I was considering just trashing it...). They had told me that if anything gets dirty they would wash it (which i guess they didn't). More more importantly, my dog is not a smelly dog by any means (I haven't washed her blanket in months and it still smells fine). So how did that blanket get so nasty?
> ...


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

rescuepenguin said:


> My parents have used them a couple of times a year, without any probs. I hope your experience is an isolated one.


Yeah, I hope so too... I did like how they operated. Maybe I'll talk to them about it next time we need a boarding kennel and see what they say....


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I'm thinking my minature dachshund could be lunch


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Sometimes our pets become stressed in kennels and burn a lot more energy so they need to eat A LOT more. Maybe that is why the food you brought ran out.


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the offers everyone, hes not aggresive at all has alot of energy when playing but likes to just layback and relax. Im second guessing a kennel at all. I think I will have someone come feed and walk him. this way he will have his own house and yard. wont stress out about being left at some strange place.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Someones home is a good idea as well,a pet lover.Im pretty lucky right now,I am looking after a friends dog and he has been out of town for about two months.His dog is very happy with me and relaxed.Im sure she misses him but I take her everywhere and treat her like he does.This makes zero stress for his dog.She also got to see him on Skype LOL.Lots of people who dont own dogs offer this service,ask at your vet,sometimes the vet techs offer this service as well.Sometimes this is way better than a home with other dogs that your dog does not know.


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

if you dont mind paying a bit more, check out the Rex Dog Hotel. Its almost like being at home, with 24 hr hands-on supervision, they even sleep in the big dog lounge with the dogs at night! Better than being at home alone all day! Go and take a tour of the place, it's amazing. 

Vancouver Dog Boarding and Daycare - Rex Dog Hotel + Spa - not just a Dog Kennel


----------

